# Nadia's new litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These little chubs were born three days ago.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Aw, sweet little babies!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! They look like they may have some nice tri markings. The first litter she had off Nibbles were all brown, beige, and grey. Tris are like a box of chocolates....


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Very cute and I already see some adorable markings


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This is the really impatient stage waiting for the little buggers to get fur so I canreally see what's what.

*grow faster!!FASTER!*


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Tonight they should start showing their fur. Will get new pix.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Awww cute babies!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These little guys are about a week old now, and I'm happy to see a couple with nice bold markings.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh, very cute bubs!


----------



## Mrs. Beach (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Awww tris!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Tris dominate in my mousery; I'm going to try to breed more 'normal' meeces that aren't red or yellow; they are just about all I have left of the non-tris meeces. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the tris, and I'm nowhere near done. I still have questions that I want to answer, if only for my own edification.


----------



## omahapied (Aug 29, 2010)

Too cute! Nice little colorful group you have there!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! Here are some new pix of these babies. They are two weeks old now, and showing more variety than the first batch of babies. Nadia will be retired when these babies are weaned. In the meanwhile Nibbles has been paired up with another doe, Nancy, a wildly splashed tri doe who is due to pop any minute now.


----------

